# new job



## dazsilvertt (Apr 16, 2013)

I filled in a job application for the local council and under disabilities I put Narcolepsy and Tourettes Syndrome.

So not only will I be able to sleep at work, if someone tries to wake me up; I can tell them to fuck off.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

You will probably get the job lol


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## crazy88 (Jun 21, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------

